# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  First Powerlifting program

## Maverick_J8

Here it is - I would like opinions for a first program. 

http://joeskopec.com/ruspeak.html

I will be concentrating on one lift at a time, i.e. bench will be first for 9 weeks, then squat, then deadlift.

One thing that I has been putting me off of powerlifting programs is the rep and weight scheme in the first weeks. Weight is much lighter and very few reps, gradually built up over the weeks. What is the reason for this - explosion and faster in the beginning? 

Current 1RM for bench is 120kilo at 185lbs (84kilos). My deadlift 1RM is 220kilo (485lbs), so in comparison my bench is quite poor. Squat is 160kilo. 

My goal is 140kilo bench for 1RM. 

Thoughts would be appreciated. I'm going to now concentrate on powerlifting rather than bodybuilding.

----------


## Nooomoto

I'm doing the Elite FTS beginner program by Jim Wendler. I'm in week 6 and I've been progressing nicely so far. I can email you the PDF if you want, or you can buy it from their site.

----------


## Maverick_J8

> I'm doing the Elite FTS beginner program by Jim Wendler. I'm in week 6 and I've been progressing nicely so far. I can email you the PDF if you want, or you can buy it from their site.


That would be great! If not for now, for future reference.

Have you incorporated any powerlifting programs before? And what are some of your before and after poundages? 

I'm now looking at Ryan Kenelly modified bench press routine as advised per Doc.sust.

----------


## Nooomoto

I've never done a real "powerlifting program" I would just do some assistance exercises and the 3 main lifts. This my first time doing a real, laid out program. It's great. It's a lot of hard work, but very much worth it. I came off 6 months of rugby almost every weekend, and a lot of drinking to go with that so I was in pretty bad shape.

Last week my 3 RM for flat bench with a 17" grip was 345, 360 for 2 reps. This is 24 hrs after being very ill and losing 8 lbs in one day! The strength is definitely there. I think had I not gotten sick my 3 RM could've been around 380.

For deadlift so far in the program my highest 3 RM off of a 3" box was 425.

Squat, my highest 3RM was 405 off of a parallel box. However, that was the same day I got sick, so I think it could have been higher under normal circumstances. In the program you don't actually test your 1 RM until the last week (12). But, my strength is coming along very nicely, and the workouts are great.

After this I'll be looking into the 5/3/1 for football program from Elite FTS, as I'll be playing rugby again starting in August.

----------


## Old School

> I'm doing the Elite FTS beginner program by Jim Wendler. I'm in week 6 and I've been progressing nicely so far. I can email you the PDF if you want, or you can buy it from their site.


Sorry to hijack this thread. Whats that for a program??
I really like Wendlers stuff.

----------


## Nooomoto

Just what it says. It's the Elite FTS Beginner Program by Jim Wendler. It's 12 weeks long. I'm starting week 9 tomorrow. My body has changed quite a bit and I'm making great, solid strength gains on his program. I'll email it to you if you want!

----------


## CMB

Lol, 185lbs. my 14 year old son does more than that buddy :P. Naw im just breaking balls. 

Goodluck mate keep up posted on how it goes.

----------


## terraj

> Lol, 185lbs. my 14 year old son does more than that buddy :P. Naw im just breaking balls. 
> 
> Goodluck mate keep up posted on how it goes.


Thats his body weight....

----------


## Old School

> Just what it says. It's the Elite FTS Beginner Program by Jim Wendler. It's 12 weeks long. I'm starting week 9 tomorrow. My body has changed quite a bit and I'm making great, solid strength gains on his program. I'll email it to you if you want!


That would be great. I PM you my mail.

Thanks

----------


## Old School

> Just what it says. It's the Elite FTS Beginner Program by Jim Wendler. It's 12 weeks long. I'm starting week 9 tomorrow. My body has changed quite a bit and I'm making great, solid strength gains on his program. I'll email it to you if you want!


i cant pm :-s

my mail is osterby @ gmail .com

----------


## Nooomoto

> i cant pm :-s
> 
> my mail is osterby @ gmail .com


Sent. Check your spam!

----------


## Old School

Thanks. It looks great :-)

----------


## Nooomoto

No problem. I'm on week 9 now. I think I'll deload after the final week and start the program over again with new max lifts. I'll do that for the remainder of the summer, and switch to the Elite FTS 5/3/1 for football program when rugby season starts. I'll send you that one if you want, when I buy it.

----------


## Old School

I have the original 5/3/1 book but not the football version.
I can send it if you want.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I have the original 5/3/1 book but not the football version.
> I can send it if you want.


Sure, why not. Send it over!

----------


## Nooomoto

Got it...thanks!

----------


## Bear_Hunter

Any chance you could fire off that Elite FTS Beginner Program to iisac @ msn . com 

? Would be a great help, thanks!

----------


## Maverick_J8

> I'm doing the Elite FTS beginner program by Jim Wendler. I'm in week 6 and I've been progressing nicely so far. I can email you the PDF if you want, or you can buy it from their site.


I wanted to follow up to see how the program concluded. 

Assuming you've now completed it?

----------


## Nooomoto

> I wanted to follow up to see how the program concluded. 
> 
> Assuming you've now completed it?


Yeah...I had started another thread.

Bench 405
Squat 545
Deadlift 515

I also bought the 5/3/1 For Football program...debating whether or not to start that (it's a year long program) or do the EFS Beginner program again until I can get the dates right for the 5/3/1 Football program.

----------


## Hoss198

Maverick if u want a program email me at [email protected].
At 220 I bench 552. When I was at 198 I benched 501 squat 630 deadlift 600.

----------


## mj1834

> I'm doing the Elite FTS beginner program by Jim Wendler. I'm in week 6 and I've been progressing nicely so far. I can email you the PDF if you want, or you can buy it from their site.


Hi Nooomoto,

I too am trying to increase my bench, squat and deads...

Could you please email me a copy of that elite fts program?

would really appreciate it.

----------


## mj1834

> Hi Nooomoto,
> 
> I too am trying to increase my bench, squat and deads...
> 
> Could you please email me a copy of that elite fts program?
> 
> would really appreciate it.




Oh and here is my email: [email protected]

Weight:155 lbs
height :5 ft 3 

Current 1 RM below: 

bench: 225
squat: 350
deadlift: 375

Not very good numbers i know :-( Plz help.
I really want to get bump those numbers up before i start a cycle!

----------


## Btrain7

Hey i would really like a copy of Jim Wendler's program. jwbert7 at hotmail dot com

----------

